# Adding mail certs to X509 Anchors



## cavaughan (Jan 22, 2006)

As I recall I have to add mail certs to X509 Anchors in the Keychain in order not to be asked every time I connect to a mail server as to whether I accept the certificate or not. But I can't add them to my X509 Anchors. That is, I choose to add them to it, but they only end up in the section "login". I've tried moving them from "login" to X509 Anchors, but they won't. Is something wrong or has something changed?

Curtis


----------



## mlevin77 (Feb 23, 2006)

The advice for installing a certificate says "Click the Keychain menu, click X509 Anchors, and then click OK.". I don't even have such a keychain! When I drag the .pfx file onto the Keychain app, it gives me a choice of keychains to add the certificate to. These are: login, microsoft_intermediate_certificates, microsoft_entity_certificates, and System. Which one do I want? When I choose login, the password that came with the .pfx file doesn't work (it says " The certificate password you entered was invalid. Please contact your network administrator for the certificate password. Error: -2147411899). When I choose one of the Microsoft ones instead, the password works fine, but then it asks me to unlock the Microsoft keychain and my master keychain password doesn't work! What the heck is the password to unlock that Microsoft keychain?!?


----------



## cavaughan (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you. I've never even herard of a Microsoft Keychain for OSX. I guess maybe you have Entourage installed maybe? To make things worse no one has ever replied to my request. I have no idea what to do in order to add certs to my X509 Anchors. They are there and they demand a password apparently. I know for a fact it used to work fine, but now it doesn't.


----------

